# AG Super Sheen diluted 1:9



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Autoglym say that Super Sheen can be used in a diluted form as a quick paint polish (I guess their idea of a QD) so I decided to give it a go the other day on the door shuts of a friend's car (note how I always demo things on someone elses car ) and it works really well - clears up any dirt and grime and leaves a nice shiny finish. It's easy to use as well because it doesn't streak and if you don't catch it all, it dries clear anyway.

Will try it as a true QD when I next wash the car and see what happens, but if it's good, it certainly makes a cheap QD as 5 litres will mix up 50 litres of the "QD".

So if you can spare 50ml (remember you can use the retail Vinyl and Rubber Care as well) add 450ml of water to it and see what you think.

Ben


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good tip Ben, have always wondered about doing that as the neat stuff streaks so badly on paint and is greasy, it always put me off from trying it!!

Will give it a go!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Always shyied away from trying it aswell, will give it a try too.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Tried it today as a true QD and it actually works really well. OK so you may have to wipe it a few times more than something like Quikshine or Slick, but it leaves a really nice finish that's as slick as anything else I've tried.

I also tried AG Instant Show Shine and that's a fantastic product IMO, but I'll start a new thread about that.

Ben


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Not seen the thread, did you use the Instant Show Shine on Paintwork?

Have few tins here, relegated to wheel duty's a long time ago.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Rich said:


> Not seen the thread, did you use the Instant Show Shine on Paintwork?
> 
> Have few tins here, relegated to wheel duty's a long time ago.


You haven't seen the thread because I haven't put it up yet!

Yes I used the ISS (woohoo! Another acronym!) on the paint work and it's dead easy to use. Wipes on and off easily and leaves a decent finish. What I like about it most though is that you can use it on basically all surfaces, so I went inside and used it in place of Meg's QID. Sprayed on a MF and wiped over, to me, it leaves the same type of finish. It even work great on glass, although I wouldn't use it on my windscreen.

Ben


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

super sheen is meant to be diluted 1;3 for normal use too, 1;9 mix works well on paintwork. Instant show shine(or bike shine) are great for bodywork and rims and even glass (except the windscreen)


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

BenP said:


> You haven't seen the thread because I haven't put it up yet!
> 
> Yes I used the ISS (woohoo! Another acronym!) on the paint work and it's dead easy to use. Wipes on and off easily and leaves a decent finish. What I like about it most though is that you can use it on basically all surfaces, so I went inside and used it in place of Meg's QID. Sprayed on a MF and wiped over, to me, it leaves the same type of finish. It even work great on glass, although I wouldn't use it on my windscreen.
> 
> Ben


LOL That will be why.

I will revist it agan at the weekend then Ben.

Bazc - My 5L Super Sheen bottles don't mention anything apart from the 1:9 ratio as a spray polish?


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Rich said:


> Bazc - My 5L Super Sheen bottles don't mention anything apart from the 1:9 ratio as a spray polish?


Same.

Ben


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

My AG supplier told me its the way it should be used, it leaves plastics and rubbers more natural looking too.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

bazc said:


> My AG supplier told me its the way it should be used, it leaves plastics and rubbers more natural looking too.


1:3 or 1:9?

Ben


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

1:3 for the plastics and rubbers


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Will have to give it a go then!

Ben


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

bazc said:


> My AG supplier told me its the way it should be used, it leaves plastics and rubbers more natural looking too.


Nice one sounds ideal.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Did'nt get a chance to mix any up but I have just done the interior of my new daily drive with it used sparyingly on a damp MF, followed up with with a wipe with dry MF, it leaves only a very slight sheen, almost factory on look. Very suprised.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Rich said:


> Did'nt get a chance to mix any up but I have just done the interior of my new daily drive with it used sparyingly on a damp MF, followed up with with a wipe with dry MF, it leaves only a very slight sheen, almost factory on look. Very suprised.


So you used it neat Rich? I have to say I really like the look Super Sheen gives. It's much like #40 but considerably cheaper.

Ben


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

On damp cloth and a buff after with another MF even used neat it didn't go Glossy. I didnt put much on, 2 or 3 sprays on the damp cloth during use. Did the dashboard of a 306. Was pushed for time so didnt get a chance to mixed it up so thought I would chance it on damp/wet cloth.

Looked totally different to when applied on a dry cloth and not buffed after which allows it to dry in a high gloss.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

BenP said:


> Autoglym say that Super Sheen can be used in a diluted form as a quick paint polish (I guess their idea of a QD) so I decided to give it a go the other day on the door shuts of a friend's car (note how I always demo things on someone elses car ) and it works really well - clears up any dirt and grime and leaves a nice shiny finish. It's easy to use as well because it doesn't streak and if you don't catch it all, it dries clear anyway.
> 
> Will try it as a true QD when I next wash the car and see what happens, but if it's good, it certainly makes a cheap QD as 5 litres will mix up 50 litres of the "QD".
> 
> ...


Yeh i use it at my own place as a Qd as purely it's cheaper than megs or anyone else to buy and wee need stock in like same or next day delivery

i was pretty impressed with it but make sure u get the right ratios or u will end up with a nice big mess :doublesho


----------

